# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  Studienplatztausch Vorklinik

## J.D

Hi,
biete Bonn (5 Semester) zum WS 2012/13; 
Suche: Leipzig, Frankfurt, Homburg/Saarland, Dsseldorf, Kln, Aachen, Hamburg, Dresden

----------


## esuil

Hey JD

bin in Dresden und studiere Zahnmedizin im 4ten semester, habe jedoch meinen Physik schein noch nicht und dem zu folge auch die Naturwissenschaftliche Vorprfung nicht. Physik habe ich nmlich 3mal leider nicht bestanden, will aber grundsetzlich in dresden bleiben und suche jemand der mit mir wechselt und ich dann wieder zurck nach dresden kann. 

Wenn du auch nur wegen nem schein wechseln willst und dann zurck nach Bonn gehst, gib mir doch bescheid!

Mit lieben Gren esuil

----------


## mwh32

Biete Gieen (zum 1. Semester)WS 2012/2012 suche Hamburg kiel oder lbeck

----------


## sugarjo_80

hallo..
Jetzt ist es offiziell, grad online gelesen, dass ich nach Gieen kommen. Eigentlich: Yippiieee  :Grinnnss!:  aber mchte doch in der Heimat studieren, wenn mglich  ::-angel: 

Deshalb Suche ich jetzt jemand, der nach Marburg gekommen ist und nach Gieen tauschen will und seinen Platz ber die Wartezeit-Quote erhalten hat!  :Friedenstaube: 

Bitte melde dich! 

LG

----------


## sugarjo_80

hallo..
Jetzt ist es offiziell, grad online gelesen, dass ich nach Gieen kommen. Eigentlich: Yippiieee  :Grinnnss!:  aber mchte doch in der Heimat studieren, wenn mglich  ::-angel: 

Deshalb Suche ich jetzt jemand, der nach Marburg gekommen ist und nach Gieen tauschen will und seinen Platz ber die Wartezeit-Quote erhalten hat!  :Friedenstaube: 
1. Semester Vorklinik WS 2012/2013

Bitte melde dich! 

LG

----------


## mattwill

Hallo zusammen, habe gestern Marburg ber WZ Quote bekommen, wrde aus familiren Grnden aber gerne nach Bonn! Bitte PN, wenn Interesse besteht!

Bitte meldet Euch!

VG

----------


## mattwill

Wrde auch gerne Dsseldorf nehmen, schreibt mir eine PN!

----------


## -Shakermaker-

Hallo Leute,
Habe gestern erfahren, dass es bei mir Wrzburg sein soll. Muss allerdings unter allen Umstnden nach Norddeutschland. Daher:
1. vorklin. Semester, WS 2012/13

Biete: Wrzburg.
Suche: Hamburg oder Kiel.

Meldet euch gerne einfach unter 0160-1546694 oder steffen.schoepper@web.de

----------


## mattwill

Biete: Marburg
Suche: Bonn, Dsseldorf
WS 12/13
Bitte Privatnachricht schreiben! Danke!

----------


## Schakal

Hallo,
Habe einen Platz zum WS 2012/13 in Frankfurt, wrde aber aus privaten und beruflichen Grnden sehr gerne in Hamburg bleiben. Wenn jemand Interesse an einem Tausch hat, bitte bei mir melden, auch gerne Ringtausch! alles weitere per PN!

Lg, F

----------


## sugarjo_80

> Biete Gieen (zum 1. Semester)WS 2012/2012 suche Hamburg kiel oder lbeck


Hallo mwh32
Leider ist ein Tausch nach bzw von Gieen im 1. Semester nicht mglich. Wollte auch tauschen, aber auf dem Tauschformular von Giessen steht, dass in Medizin und Zahnmedizin im 1. Semester das Tauschen nicht mglich ist!  :Traurig: 

Man sieht sich vielleicht in der Einfhrungswoche  :hmmm...: 

Gru Josephine

----------


## Phil Russ

Hey Leute!

Htte einen Studienplatz in Hamburg in der AdH-Quote, wrde jedoch gerne im Sden bleiben.
Wer also einen Studienplatz in Wrzburg, Regensburg, Erlangen, Heidelberg(-Mannheim), Tbingen, Freiburg, Ulm oder Mainz hat und gerne tauschen wrde, kann sich ja bitte bei mir melden.

Eine Frage: Ist es eigentlich zwingend notwendig in der gleichen Quote angenommen worden zu sein wie der jeweilige Tauschpartner? Habe nmlich einmal Tauschantrge mancher Unis durchgeschaut und da stand lediglich dass das Fachsemester und natrlich das Fach bereinstimmen mssen. 

Vielen Dank! 

Kontakt: philippruss@web.de

----------


## AnneBrasilien

Hi!

Biete: *MHH (Hannover)*
Suche: *Gttingen* (unbedingt, weil ich hier wohne und einen kleinen Sohn habe. Ein anderer Ort interessiert mich also nicht) :Grinnnss!: 
*1. vorkl. Sem.*

----------


## AnneBrasilien

Hi! Suche aulndische Tauschpartner (*nicht EU*)!!

Biete: *MHH (Hannover)*
Suche: *Gttingen* (unbedingt, weil ich hier wohne und einen kleinen Sohn habe. Ein anderer Ort interessiert mich also nicht) :Grinnnss!: 
*1. vorkl. Sem.*

----------


## Gast09012019

-nicht mehr aktuell-

----------


## Goettingenfan

Biete 300.- Euro fr die erfolgreiche Vermittlung eines Zahnmedizin-Studienplatzes im 3. vorklin. Sem. (im Wintersem. 2012/13) in Gttingen! Wer will dafr meinen studiengebhrenfreien Zahnmedizin-Platz im 3. vorklin. Semester in Heidelberg bernehmen? Alle meine formalen Voraussetzungen wurden in G schon geprft: grnes Licht!

Der/die Tauschpartner/in knnte in Heidelberg auch gleich mein Zimmer bernehmen: Superschne Lage, Balkon mit Blick ber den Neckar, wenige Minuten zu Fu zu den Unterrichtsrumen.

Alternativ: Ringtausch mit jemandem, der von Gttingen nach Gieen, Aachen, Berlin, Kiel, Frankfurt oder Bonn wechseln mchte.

----------


## KajaGu

Hallo,
ich suche einen Studienplatz in Bonn.
Bin frs WS 2012 in Marburg angenommen.
Bitte PN an mich.
LG

----------


## Swifter

Hallo zusammen,

habe eine Studienplatzzusage fr Heidelberg 5. Fachsemester erhalten.
Ist irgendein Mnchner Zahnmediziner daran interessiert? Dieses sollte auch fr die interessant sein, die zu Humanmedizin noch wechseln mchten, da Heidelberg den Zahnis die Mglichkeit gibt, auch das Humani-Physikum zu machen.
Mir dann bitte ein PN schicken.

----------


## hallchen

Hallo alle zusammen, 
also hab grad online gelesen, dass ich in Freiburg frs Wintersemester 2012 angenommen wurde, wrde aber auch lieber in der Heimat bleiben. Nun such ich einen Studienplatz in Mannheim oder Heidelberg.

----------


## Viktoria-Sophia

Biete: Regensburg 
Suche:Ulm
zum SoSe 2013: 3. vorklinisches semester

----------


## tuq60

Biete DRESDEN (3.Vorklinisches) suche NRW oder BaW

----------


## *medikuss*

Biete: FRANKFURT/MAIN (3. vorklin.)

Suche: HEIDELBERG

Biete einen Studienplatz in Mainhattan im 3. vorklin. zum WS 2012/13 oder 4. vorklin. zum SS 2013. Keine Studiengebhren, Uni und mgliches bernommenes Appartment direkt am Mainufer, zentrale Lage und daher alles Wichtige (Uni, Innenstadt, Sachsenhausen,..) auch zu Fu erreichbar!

Bitte meldet euch bei Interesse, bin auch offen fr einen Ringtausch!

Bis jetzt steht auch ein Tausch von GTTINGEN nach Frankfurt oder von Heidelberg nach DRESDEN im Angebot!

----------


## Momo1978

Hallo,

Biete Mainz 

Suche Frankfurt 



Bin zur zeit im 2. Semester ist Mainz eingeschrieben, habe schon tpk und Chemie Schein.
Mchte ab dem 3. Semester nach Frankfurt wechseln und suche einen Partner.



Freue mich auch Zuschriften.


Gru

----------


## neurochirurgin

Hi, biete Heidelberg, suche Mannheim. Fr SS ins 4. Vorklinische. DANKE und viele Gre

----------


## s.papadopoulou

halo ich biete uni Koln :Smilie:  ich bin jetzt im 2. semester vorklinik humanmedizin Goettingen. WS 2013-2014

----------


## Nelson2

Biete: Bonn (9 Vork.)
Suche: Kln, Aachen, Dsseldorf, Mnster... berall in NRW

bia_ndra@hotmail.de

----------


## Nelson2

Hast Du schon jemand zum tauschen gefunden?

----------


## xav

Hi, ich studiere im Moment (SS 13) im zweiten Semester Zahnmedizin in Freiburg, msste aber unbedingt zum nchsten Semester nach Mnchen wechseln! Hat jemand Interesse oder vielleicht ein paar Tipps an wen ich mich wenden knnte? Gre Xav

----------


## fliegendes_Einhorn

Hallo, 
ich wrde gerne mit dir tauschen war im WS 2012/2013 auch im 1. vorkl. semester. suchst du noch einen tauschpartner?

----------


## Moroz

Studienplatztausch 2 vorkl.Semester Zahnmedizin zum SS14: biete Rostock, suche Liepzig, Berlin, Halle, Dresden.

----------


## tdlh

WS 13/ 14 Biete Gieen (1. Vorkl.) 

SUCHE! BERLIN, LEIPZIG, HALLE, FRANKFURT, MAGDEBURG

gerne auch RINGTAUSCH

oder SS 15 (2. Vorklinisch)

bitte melden unter: huyentraaang@yahoo.de

----------


## frieda.r

Biete: MAINZ 
Suche: Wrzburg, Erlangen, Regensburg

Zum SS 2014, 3. vorklinisches Semester!

----------


## Carmen M.

Humanmedizin

Biete: Uni Mnchen
Suche : NRW, bevorzugt Bochum, Essen 

Zum WS 14/15 1. klinisches Semester

----------


## ZahnFee2014

ZAHNMEDIZIN

Habe gestern bers Los einen Studienplatz an der Uni des Saarlandes bekommen. 1. FS 

Ich freue mich ber jedes Angebot. Mchte wechseln so schnell es geht. 
Meine Heimat ist NRW. Bitte meldet euch!

----------


## Bienchen26

ZUM SS 2014: 

BIETE: Erlangen , dann 3. vorklinisches Semester

SUCHE: alle Unis in NRW 

auch Ringtausch!  :Smilie:

----------


## Cat_woman

Biete in Essen Humanmedizin (hheres Semester) und suche Zahnmedizin (Vorklinik) in Dsseldorf. Bitte melden!

----------


## MissZahn

Zum Sommersemester 2014:

Suche: Mainz

Biete: Gttingen

Ich suche zum Sommersemester 2014 einen Tauschpartner fr das erste klinische Semester Zahnmedizin. Ich wre dann schon im 7. Semester, aber im ersten klinischen, da ich Quereinsteiger aus der Humanmedizin bin und dadurch die Vorklinik um ein Semester berziehen musste.
Es besteht die Mglichkeit, dass ihr hier in Gttingen bei Interesse auch gleich meine Wohnung bernehmen und euch die lstige Suche ersparen knnt  :Grinnnss!:  .

Bitte meldet euch am besten unter meiner Emailadresse Placebo1986@web.de.

Liebe Gre,
Kristin

----------


## Norali

Biete zum SS14 Erlangen und suche Kln oder auch Gttingen  :Smilie: 
Habe dazu noch eine Frage: Wenn ich im 2.FS bin, kann ich mich dann fr einen Studienplatztausch zum 1.FS an anderen Unis bewerben? Wrde gerne nach NRW und dafr auch ein Semester "verlieren". Kennt sich da jemand aus? Habe im Internet nichts dazu finden knnen. LG  :Smilie:

----------


## sun.flower

Wenn die FS-Zahl bei einem direkten HOW nicht bereinstimmt, kann man sich in der Regel auch fr das Semester drunter bewerben, ja  :hmmm...: 
bei einem Tausch ist gleiche FS-Zahl zwingend erforderlich!

----------


## EVT

bist du sicher? ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass man sich nicht quasi selber runterstufen kann.

----------


## sun.flower

Sicher nicht, nee  :Big Grin:  Aber wenn das passende Semester nicht angeboten wird, dachte ich schon. Dann wohl doch zur Sicherheit konkret nachfragen..  :hmmm...:

----------


## Slevin87

BIETE : Mnster im 1.klinischen (Zahnmedizin)

SUCHE : Bonn, Kln im 1.klinischen

----------


## Sahbi

Hallo

ich studiere Zahnmedizin (Vorklinik, 1. Semester) in Gttingen und suche einen Tauschpartner in Marburg oder besser in Gieen oder am besten in Mainz.
N.Watanabe du willst von Gieen tauschen, ich kann dich aber nicht kontaktieren. Wenn du das lesen solltest, meld dich bei mir.

----------


## katy9.7@hotmail.com

Hallo, 

Ich studiere in erlangen Nrnberg ( bin in ersten Semester eingeschrieben und werde ins 5 Semester in WS 2014/2015 hochgestuft ) und suche einen tauschpartner in Hamburg . 
Ich freue mich auf eine Rckmeldung

----------


## WChiara

Hallo, ihr Lieben.
Ich studiere im 1. Semester Zahnmedizin in Wrzburg.
Ich mchte gerne wechseln, suche also jemanden, der meinen Platz hier gerne haben mchte.
Wichtig ist mir ein Wechsel mit einer Uni, die im Vorklinischen Abschnitt mit Humanmedizin gleich ist, da ich wechseln mchte.
Knnt ihr mir helfen und mir sagen, auf welche Unis das zutrifft? Und vielleicht lsst sich jemand finden, der gerne wechseln mchte?!  :Smilie:

----------


## honeykizz12

Biete: Freiburg im 4 Semester dann WS 2014
Suche: Mnchen

----------


## paw42

Hallo Zusammen,

Angebot : Frankfurt
Gesucht : Berlin
Ich suche zum 1. Semester WS 2014 einen Tauschpartner. Ich biete einen Studienplatz zum 1. Sem. an der Uni Frankfurt am Main und such die Charite Berlin. Bei Intresse bitte melden.

Quote:Wartezeit.
e: diilaw@hotmail.de

----------

